# Windermere west coast



## 4NT5 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm looking for a nice spot in the Lakes for this Saturday, somewhere to wake up and go for a walk on Sunday morning.
I've parked up for the day on the west coast of Windermere before now when I've been biking. I usually get there before 9am and am parked up all day with no bother. 
Specifically the road from the ferry access road that has a few National Trust car parks and shore side boat launch spots, close to Claife Heights. 
here... 
Google Maps



Just wondered if anyone has every parked up there over night as it's not on "the POI map" so guess there must be a reason

any alternative suggestions?


----------



## 4NT5 (Mar 17, 2017)

Anyone??


----------



## Mul (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry, you were mistaken in thinking this is a WC forum. They're all too busy sporting on about Wee Nicola etc.

Looks like a goer to me 🖒 but never stayed there myself. Be interesting to get an update. 

Enjoy sunny Cumbria. 

Chrz Mul.


----------



## 4NT5 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I've only got a small van based camper but think I'll park up elsewhere for the night, probably in Grizedale Forest and then head to the lakeside early doors for a brew. Looks like there's a fun run on around there on Sunday morning anyway.


----------



## Oasis (Mar 17, 2017)

4NT5 said:


> I'm looking for a nice spot in the Lakes for this Saturday, somewhere to wake up and go for a walk on Sunday morning.
> I've parked up for the day on the west coast of Windermere before now when I've been biking. I usually get there before 9am and am parked up all day with no bother.
> Specifically the road from the ferry access road that has a few National Trust car parks and shore side boat launch spots, close to Claife Heights.
> here...
> ...



There is a good lay-by on the east side of Windermere on the main road from Kendal. Follow the C&CC signes to their site, but don't go down their access drive.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 17, 2017)

My experience is that  NT car parks are fair game as long as they are remote and not attached to a Stately Home, but as with all wild sites don't take the Michael.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 30, 2017)

Oasis said:


> There is a good lay-by on the east side of Windermere on the main road from Kendal. Follow the C&CC signes to their site, but don't go down their access drive. View attachment 51776



You will this in the POIs as LR Kendal (A591)


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 30, 2017)

4NT5 said:


> I'm looking for a nice spot in the Lakes for this Saturday, somewhere to wake up and go for a walk on Sunday morning.
> I've parked up for the day on the west coast of Windermere before now when I've been biking. I usually get there before 9am and am parked up all day with no bother.
> Specifically the road from the ferry access road that has a few National Trust car parks and shore side boat launch spots, close to Claife Heights.
> here...
> ...



I've added this to the POIs. Thank you


----------

